# Confo critique



## Bonny (Jan 25, 2008)

Please critique. How is he as far as donkeys go? He is my friends Donkey. He stayed with us until we found a permanent pasture buddy. Bonny is our pasture mate for ShyAnne.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 25, 2008)

SORRY...no picture.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 25, 2008)

Opps!

There you go...So sorry!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 28, 2008)

He let you take such a good picture. He is beautiful.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 28, 2008)

From the side he seems to be Ok,. but to really do a critique of a donkey you need to see them standing square from the back as well. He is a very nice looking guy. Did you ask in aother thread about registrations? (not sure if it was on here or a email I received OH! ) but any donkey can be registered. The registrations are not closed on them. Some you do need a vet. to do a check of your donk and fill out the form. Hope this helps. Corinne


----------



## Bonny (Jan 28, 2008)

He actually isnt my donkey he is a friends donk. He stayed at my house until we got Bonny to keep my mare company.

I was curious about registering Hinnys. I understand the mule reg just wondering if it was the same for hinnys.

As far as the donkey goes I was just curious about his confo for a donk as I dont know much about donkey conformation.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 28, 2008)

PLEASE do not post pictures if you do not own the animal, without the owners permission.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 28, 2008)

He is a friends Donkey, and I do have permission.

Not really sure where that came from...


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, I'm certainly no expert, and as Corinne said, it's hard to say from one picture, but I'll take a shot. He looks like his back might be slightly long, and he's a touch higher in the hips. His butt looks like it's a little weak, and he stands like he might be a little cow-hocked when seen from behind. All of these are very common traits in donkeys, but none of them are severe in his case. I'm being nit-picky here, as on the whole, he balances fairly well. He's got good legs. All in all, he looks a sweet, sound, useful little guy, and I feel a heel for picking on him like that!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you. I dont know much about donkey conformation so its good to here he is good. He has a donk foal due any day. We are excited to see what it will look like as he is black and the jenny is gray.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 28, 2008)

The one fault that did jump out at me was his hips, they do seem to be high. Does he stand square from the back? A jack will put 50% into his foals, so what the jack is lacking in the jenny should have. As far as confirmation faults when either buying or breeding, you should avoid donkeys with turned-out front legs, or SEVERE cow hocks, (this is a definite conformation fault) and you also want to stay away from a extreme parrot mouth or monkey mouth. (the top or bottom teeth will protrude out 1/4" or more from the opposite set of teeth) There are alot of donkeys who will have a slight overbite or underbite, its the 1/4" or better you need to worry about. There are so many donkey that just plain stand cow-hocked. You cant compare a donkey conformation to a horses, that would be doing a big injustice for the donkey. From what I can see this donkey dont look bad, but you should check his mouth and see if he stands fairly square.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 28, 2008)

I am no expert by any means, but he sure is a pretty boy in my eyes


----------

